# Cat's previous owner has showed up



## Jessica_1234 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi all! I'm hoping to get some advice on a potentially tricky situation I might be in.

Back in April a cat kept showing up at our back door, often breaking in and we would find her upstairs looking around. We dismissed it as a curious cat and kept putting her back outside without feeding her. We provided water but nothing else. This continued for a couple more days when we realised she had been sleeping outside. We noticed this because during a storm with heavy rain, we heard meowing at 4am. After a week we decided that she was spending all of her time outside our door for a reason, and noted how slim she looked and so decided to feed her. I took multiple identifying photos of her and started to make online profiles, and I checked all websites and forums that I could find for the area, starting with the most obvious, popular ones. I kept an eye out for posters around the area, and I took many calls during work from other cat owners who thought the cat might be theirs (but they were quick to find it was the wrong cat). I started to notice that her belly was swelling, she had lots of fleas, and an old scab on her head. I work with animals with access to microchip readers, so I scanned her myself and found she had no microchip (or collar). So I called cats protection and my vets for advice, and they said that I can hold onto her for another week while trying the paper collar method, and once that total 2-week period of looking for the owner is over, we would adopt if we wanted to. So I carried on as I was for the second week. The only thing I didn't do to try find the owners was put up posters myself, as my job leaves me with no spare time as it is very demanding. My days off I had commitments volunteering at a school. 

When the 2 weeks were over, we took her to the vets who also checked for a microchip (which there wasn't). We then had her chipped, vaccinated, flea-ed, wormed and booked in for a spay (whilst terminating the kittens. I am not going to be responsible for allowing more unwanted kittens into this world where every day they are abused, neglected or taken down by humans cars or other animals).

Since then everything has gone smoothly. I've still been checking the websites and forums at least once a week and I inspect every poster I see but I never came across anyone looking for her. Until today. We had a builder come round to inspect a job in our house. He lives two streets away. When he saw the cat he said he recognised it as his neighbours cat. Apparently he didn't say much more except that his kids liked to cuddle her. However I assume he is now going to let his neighbours know where the cat is.

Basically, I feel as though I have multiple legs to stand on, in that the cat was in poor condition (only 1yo with flea infestation, wounds, pregnancy, no identification and underweight), I had gone through the right channels, and that they made absolutely no effort to find her. I feel guilty that I didn't put posters up, however I stand my ground in saying that I was having an awful month where some nights I had to choose between sleeping and eating dinner. If I did it all again I still wouldn't have been able to make posters and out them up. However comparing the effort I went through making calls during work and setting up accounts and calling vets etc with the effort they made, it surely isn't unreasonable for me to keep the cat?

I contacted cats protection with the issue but they said they couldn't help and linked me to the Theft Act 1968, which has made me panic because I in no way feel as though I stole anyone's property. I did everything correctly and in accordance to what I had been advised to do. I have a feeling this is going to be nasty, but I honestly don't feel as though this cat should go back to such irresponsible owners.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Jessica_1234 and welcome. 

It sounds like your cat has 'fallen on her feet' and found herself a nice, caring home with you. 

How does your builder know for certain your cat belongs to his neighbour? Is your cat very unusual looking? Did the builder comment on the cat's appearance as soon as he saw her?

Did you tell the builder you'd recently adopted the cat as a stray? If so, that may be why he said he "recognised" the cat as his neighbour's cat. Even owners have sometimes been mistaken about whether a cat is their cat or not, if they see a similar looking cat when their cat goes missing. That's why microchips are so useful.

A court would require you to show that you'd made "reasonable efforts" to try and find the cat's owner before adopting her. You contacted Cats Protection, and the vet, to ask for advice how to proceed, you put a paper collar on the cat, you posted her details on Lost & Found websites and you checked your cat for a microchip and found none. If you had put up posters of the cat it is likely, I'd have thought, that you may have put them up in your own street but not necessarily 2 streets away (where the builder said the cat lived). So the original owner may not have seen the posters anyway. So I don't think you should berate yourself over that one omission.

It doesn't sound as though the original owner was too bothered about the cat. After all he/she allowed an un-neutered cat to roam and become pregnant and had not even take taken the trouble to microchip her. 

In terms of the cat's best interests I don't think you should hand her back, as she is better off with you. But the owner may decide to sue you for the return of her cat...possibly. And then it would be up to a court to decide. The longer she is with you the better, before the case comes to court, as then it will be seen as in the best interests of the cat for her to stay put with you. If the court were to find in favour of the original owner you should at least be able to claim from her the cost of your vet bills.

It could be a potentially unpleasant situation for you if the original owner were to come round and ask for her cat back and you refuse. The original owner may decide to involve the police, and she might claim you stole her cat from outside her house. Make sure you keep the necessary proof to hand of your contact with Cats Protection, the vet and screen shots of all the Lost & Found websites where you posted the cat's photo and details.

It is not an easy situation for you, and I am really sorry you may find yourself with a lot of hassle to deal with, when all you were trying to do was be a good and kind person rescuing a cat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My first thought was that just because your builder said he recognised your cat as being his neighbour's, he could be mistaken so don't panic. There is a cat in our road who is the spitting image of my Bunty, even I think its her when I see him. Many cats look alike. Also, who's to say he will tell the neighbour, they may not be good neighbours plus he will lose a customer won't he? I'm surprised that if this person was really looking for the cat when it went missing and doing everything she could at the same time as you were trying to find an owner, you didn't cross paths. The owner obviously wasn't caring well for the cat and, therefore, its possible she won't want her back.

She would have to prove ownership in the same way you would have to prove you did everything to find the owner. I would just hang on and see what happens, if anything. There's no way, if she were mine, I would return her to a home I didn't like and wasn't in her best interest.


----------

